# TMI ?: difference between clots, lining, products of conception, other?



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi, I was hoping you might be able to help me figure out how to tell if some junk that came out today is a large blood clot, shed uterine lining, products of conception, or other? It's a TMI question & I don't know where to turn! I've tried doing web searches for photos, but haven't been able to find anything good.

Altho I've always heard that all the little lumps n things that come out  at menstruation are usually clots or pieces of lining, I've never know  how to tell the difference, I am hoping you can help!

This is the 2nd time that I have had some weird stuff come out during menstruation, the 1st was after a FET & I think I had the infamous products of conception (blood covering greyish/white, hard stringy thing)?. This morning on what seems to be day 1 of a menstrual cycle I had something that looked like a dark red roundish lump come out when I coughed, turns out to be about 5cmx3cm if I mush it flat, but it was round when it came out. Could this be lining? I have endo & fibroids & cysts, & had a myomectomy 1.5 cycles ago, could this be debris from the surgery, an expelled cyst/fibroid/follicle (can they be expelled?), clots? Of course my gynecologist is out of town today, & I am very curious! 

Any ideas or resources that you could recommend? Thanks for reading.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
When you are bleeding its almost impossible to see any lining. What you passed today sounds like a clot of blood, products of conception are more of a solid consistency,
Hope this helps a bit,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the comments. 

After this happened this morning, most of my cramps & bleeding stopped, it is all very mysterious.

I didn't know that all the "usual" pieces of debris were blood clots rather than lining, I've always heard it is either or both but since the idea of a "clot" sounds so weird & scary I'd always figured the stuff was lining pieces. I suppose better out than in!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 
It's everything mixed in, don't be afraid of it being a clot, the blood pools up in your uterus, and while it is sitting there, it forms clots, as it should do, and these are then passed. Obviously if they are extremely large and you are bleeding excessively, this is abnormal, and needs to be seen,
Take care, 
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

